# Skin abrasion between nostrils



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I just noticed my terribilis with an abrasion between her nostrils. Should i email Dr. Frye, QT...?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can you post a picture of her? Is it possible that she's been banging her nose on the glass or something else in the tank?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If you are sure it is just an abrasion, Silver sulfadiazine is often used, HOWEVER, you have to be very careful around the nostrils. You don't want to plug your little girl's nostrils with ointment.


Pumilo said:


> Silver sulfadiazine is often recommended for frogs.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...reatment/60185-neosporin-treatment-frogs.html
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...atment/35130-treating-nose-rubs-wc-frogs.html
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/28533-nose-rub.html
> Of course, consulting a vet is always recommended.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

My Terribs are constantly scratching themselves up, they dont have an ouch of grace about them as most will know!

When I say scratch I am talking about very thin, superficial black scratches which heal very quickly without any additional help.

As said, if you could post a picture it would really help.

If the wound is more severe than what I described then there is the potential of it getting infected.

Best of luck,
Richie


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, now I'm utterly bewildered. The gray spot is gone, but it was definately not dead skin, nor was it a piece of moss or clay background. I have no idea what is going on.


----------

